# Attention all Aquariuses



## vasuderatorrent (Aug 20, 2016)

Would the following piss you off?

Tell the aquarius to stop having a God complex. Blog about them on the internet. Cheer the aquarius on. Let the aquarius know they are doing a great job. That there just going to be somebody some day. That everything is going good in their life. That you love everything that they do. That you can't wait to see them succeed. For some reason aquariuses hate that. I don't know why.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 20, 2016)

Why aren't you people called Aquariui like hippopotami?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2016)

Personally I'm against people born under Aquarius.  That makes me an Antiquarian.

I do like pasta though.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 21, 2016)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Would the following piss you off?
> 
> Tell the aquarius to stop having a God complex. Blog about them on the internet. Cheer the aquarius on. Let the aquarius know they are doing a great job. That there just going to be somebody some day. That everything is going good in their life. That you love everything that they do. That you can't wait to see them succeed. For some reason aquariuses hate that. I don't know why.



Aquariuses??

Shouldn't it be Aquarians?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Aug 21, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Shouldn't it be Aquarians?



Could be.


----------

